# I went to a music festival



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi I'm fairly new here, but I've been enjoying reading your stories and thought I'd share one about my own 'triumph'.

I was invited to this music festival by a friend with a group of other people I did not know well. At first I was very reluctant to go, and all these random negative thoughts started racing through my head (possibly some of the most random thoughts). Eventually I ended up buying a ticket but the entire lead up to it I was incredibly nervous about going and was set on selling the ticket. The day before I built up the courage to just go. 

While I won't bother too much with the details, admittedly I was shy and reserved around the group (for most of the time), but I was able to actually say a few things around people I hadn't talked to before (after a bit of liquid courage of course). I managed to also blurt out a few things when in a smaller group, which to most people doesn't seem like much, but for me felt like taking a big step, because usually I don't say even a single word. 

Although while I was there I felt a little miserable (not at the event but because of me) I look back on it and remember how I dreaded going and I actually managed to take that step to go, and I remember the little things like managing to converse with people who I was unfamiliar with and in the end I'm glad that I went.

Anyway hope I haven't bored any of you =)


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice going!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Adelleda said:


> Hi I'm fairly new here, but I've been enjoying reading your stories and thought I'd share one about my own 'triumph'.
> 
> I was invited to this music festival by a friend with a group of other people I did not know well. At first I was very reluctant to go, and all these random negative thoughts started racing through my head (possibly some of the most random thoughts). Eventually I ended up buying a ticket but the entire lead up to it I was incredibly nervous about going and was set on selling the ticket. The day before I built up the courage to just go.
> 
> ...


congratulations! any progress is great progress, imo.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

thats great!!


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds awesome! next time, see how far you can get involved in the convo. try to focus on the music more. it might help you relax!


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome! My first music festival i left with a panic attack but now i can go and have fun.


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Sabu said:


> Nice going!


Thank You!



tigerlilly said:


> congratulations! any progress is great progress, imo.


Thank you! Yeah you're right 



nothing to fear said:


> thats great!!


Thanks for that, I appreciate it



wxolue said:


> Sounds awesome! next time, see how far you can get involved in the convo. try to focus on the music more. it might help you relax!


Thank you! Yeah I found during the times I was listening to music and dancing were the times I felt the most relaxed and at ease, thanks for the tip as well.



heyubigrockstar said:


> Awesome! My first music festival i left with a panic attack but now i can go and have fun.


That's awesome, that would be like my next step, just having fun without caring, that's great that you don't get attacks anymore! and Thanks!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Good on you!

Getting yourself out there is the hardest part, then all is not smooth sailing, but at least you've made a tonne of progress. More than me!


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> Good on you!
> 
> Getting yourself out there is the hardest part, then all is not smooth sailing, but at least you've made a tonne of progress. More than me!


Thanks for the support Jaiyyson, I appreciate it!
Yeah definitely, just deciding to do something is daunting enough.
But I wish you good luck in your own progress! and thanks again.


----------

